# Le Cordon Bleu Las Vegas



## bad_koi (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello,

I am planning on attending this school and I had a few questions about it. Anybody out there attended this school or is attending this school? What did you think of the education they provided? Was it worth the $41K+ that you paid for it? Did the school's location provide any unique opportunities for you?

Also, what did you like most about the school? And what did you like least?

If you could have attended another school which one would you have picked?

Any other pertinent info or experiences that you have to share would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.


Respectfully,

Bad_Koi


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

If you are in Vegas and you want to work professionally in the city or else where go to the culinary/hospitality program at UNLV.

As a rule of thumb, you should never pay 41k tution for a cooking school, unless maybe you are going to the CIA. How long will that take you to pay off that loan at $9-14 per hour?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

kekeke... the LCB school I went to quoted salaries starting at 40k upon graduation... *laughs*


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Wow they promised 40K ! Those guys are a bunch of crooks. In retrospect, I'm glad I was too broke to go to one of those schools.

Bad_Koi, just in case nobody told you, and you've never worked in a restaurant kitchen before:

GET A JOB IN THE KITCHEN BEFORE YOU DECIDE ABOUT SCHOOL!

You may very well find out that this is not something you want to do. You do not want to come to this conclusion two years and 45 thou in debt later while you're cleaning squid for $8.50/hour.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

This made me laugh so hard, essentially its what I'm doing right now. I am back in school though, going for Hospitality Management (definitely a more solid degree to rely on)


----------

